# Cool Video I Just Made



## fishfry (Apr 15, 2004)

Like the title says. I bought one of those crystal growing kits and used the time lapse feature on my camera. 10 hours condensed to 10 seconds

http://media.putfile.com/Amazing-Mount-Fuji


----------



## Plattykins (Apr 3, 2005)

Very cute! Fun to watch.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

How cool! I forgot all about those kits. I bought a set of 3 a few years ago and only played with one of them so far. Maybe it's time to get the others going.


----------



## fishfry (Apr 15, 2004)

They're fun, but I am not sure how they work. I tried looking it up online.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Neat


----------



## fishdude1984 (Feb 17, 2005)

wow thats cool, where do i get one?


----------



## fishfry (Apr 15, 2004)

I bought mine from bitsandpieces.com, there is also a growing sheep. Unfortunately I can't recommend any of the puzzles they sell because I was extremely disappointed in the metal puzzles I ordered, very cheap looking for what they cost.

http://www.bitsandpieces.com/products/sku-08-7100__id-48.html

http://www.bitsandpieces.com/products/sku-08-6473__id-5.html


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

fishdude1984 said:


> wow thats cool, where do i get one?


I got mine from K-Mart, I think. I don't know if they carry them all the time, but this may be a good time of year to look.

Fishfry, I would have never guessed that about Bits and Pieces from looking at the catalog. That's good to know.


----------

